# ICD-9 verification for Smoking Cessation



## kalexj

I have been having a hard time uploading the ICD 9 Code for smoking cessation as 305.10, 305.11, etc.  The clearinghouse we use will only accept 305.1 or 305.2, ect.  In the coding books it clearly asks for a 5th digit. I just had a Drug Rep. hand me a cheat sheet card with CPT and ICD 9 codes and it has ICD 9 305.1 as the code to use. Has anyone heard anything different?

Thanks, 

Gina


----------



## bradhamilton

kalexj said:


> I have been having a hard time uploading the ICD 9 Code for smoking cessation as 305.10, 305.11, etc.  The clearinghouse we use will only accept 305.1 or 305.2, ect.  In the coding books it clearly asks for a 5th digit. I just had a Drug Rep. hand me a cheat sheet card with CPT and ICD 9 codes and it has ICD 9 305.1 as the code to use. Has anyone heard anything different?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gina



Hi Gina,

In my ICD-9 book, 305.1 is the only one in the 305 series that does *not* specify a fifth digit (Ingenix 2009 Expert).


----------



## vjst222

305.1 is tobacco abuse, there is no fifth digit for this. Please look in the back of your icd-9 book in the tabular list, you will see there is no fifth digit necessary for tobacco abuse. Also for the smoking cessation don't foget your secondary code after tobacco abuse as being v65.49.


----------



## kbarron

watch out for the Drug Reps...Some information they have may not be accurate.


----------



## kalexj

Okay...I have a 2009 AAPC (AMA) version of the ICD-9 and in the Tabular List (page 70) It states the additional 5th code is: 
0 unspecified
1 continuous
2 episodic
3 in remission

I was thinking maybe there have been some edits for this book that I didn't get.


----------



## kbarron

I have not gotten any updates, maybe some else has out there?


----------



## Mojo

kalexj said:


> Okay...I have a 2009 AAPC (AMA) version of the ICD-9 and in the Tabular List (page 70) It states the additional 5th code is:
> 0 unspecified
> 1 continuous
> 2 episodic
> 3 in remission
> 
> I was thinking maybe there have been some edits for this book that I didn't get.



My 2009 Ingenix Expert has no 5th digit, but my 2008 Saunders Professional Edition erroneously has the Use Additional Digit symbol for 305.1 but the notes state to use the 5th digit with 305.0, 305.2-305.9.  

J


----------

